
Internet Archive takes down Amiga library, after “beta testing period” - unwind
https://archive.org/details/softwarelibrary_amiga
======
unwind
I just re-visited this from a couple of days ago, and it's down now. I re-
checked the original comments, and there was no mention of the Amiga Library
being a beta. :( I hope it returns soon!

